# How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods?



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, no flaming here, I dont have a lot of TDI experience and I couldnt find exactly what I am looking for in a search. I want to get a 2000/01 GLS Golf, with a 1.8T, but there are only like 6 of those in North America, so now I am kicking around the idea of a TDI or 2.0. I am at least famaliar with some of the bolt on mods for the gas powered engine, but dont know what kind of power can come from the TDI.
I guess I was thinking about something like, CAI, cat back, chip, or any other common bolt on TDI engine mods, what kind of power are some of you guys making???
Thanks for any help!


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*

2.0L, yuk!!, dont get it its crap!. I got it and regret it horribly!!
diesel isnt same as gasoline.
they dont really even get tuned the same. Try the search button or read back in the TDi forum for the past few pages. your questions will all be answered!!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*

TDI responds well to chips, injector swaps, and "tuning boxes". Forget about spending money on intake and exhaust stuff - doesn't accomplish much, if anything at all. Read the performance section of http://www.tdiclub.com/TDIFAQ for more.
I would suggest not "going by the numbers" when comparing the way a TDI is to drive to the way a gasoline car is to drive. The shape of the torque curve is entirely different and the gearing is different; it's a lot easier to make full use of what a TDI can do without having to change gears all the time and rev the crap out of it.
In stock form, a TDI is marginally slower than a 2.0, but if you spend equal money on properly-selected mods on both, the TDI will very easily whip the 2.0 into submission. Even spending big bucks putting a supercharger on a 2.0 results in a power output that can be beaten by a TDI with less money spent. And it'll have a lot more torque ...
Beware the stock clutch on a TDI if you get really serious with the mods, though ...


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (GoFaster)*

Thanks! That is an awesome site!
So is anyone running some cobination of larger injectors and a chip? What kind of power can this combo turn out?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*

As noted previously, don't go by the numbers. The increase from stock is very substantial. Drives like a different car.
Keep in mind that a TDI was never meant to be a quarter-mile-at-a-time car. My favorite test is top-gear 100-to-120 km/h acceleration (under 5 seconds with bigger injectors and stock chip in a heavy car). Lately, others have been promoting 60 to 90 mph in 4th gear, and there's a database of results on the internet somewhere.
I neither know nor care what horsepower, 0 to 60 mph, or quarter mile times my car does. It tows my 1500 lb trailer well enough, and hill-climbing and top-gear passing performance is more than sufficient for normal needs, and fuel consumption hasn't been affected by the tweaks. If anything, it's a bit better than stock.


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (GoFaster)*

150hp/300ftlbs can be easily achieved with a chip, larger injectors, larger exhaust, and CAI.


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (TexasVWdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasVWdriver* »_150hp/300ftlbs can be easily achieved with a chip, larger injectors, larger exhaust, and CAI.

Now that would be great!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (TexasVWdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasVWdriver* »_150hp/300ftlbs can be easily achieved with a chip, larger injectors, larger exhaust, and CAI.

... and a better CLUTCH!


----------



## vegagucci (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a stock 150BHP engine, with modified ECU ...
now around 195 BHP
pics & info http://www.scooterrace.be/leon/leon.htm


----------



## toogoofy (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (TexasVWdriver)*

Hi I'm new to this. Have a 03 Jetta TDI. Have a ? about the turbos are there any upgrads? How well do they work? There is a lot of chip talk and injector talk out there but not much about turbos.
Thanx


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (toogoofy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toogoofy* »_Hi I'm new to this. Have a 03 Jetta TDI. Have a ? about the turbos are there any upgrads? How well do they work? There is a lot of chip talk and injector talk out there but not much about turbos.

You can install a larger turbo. But you'll have to fabricate a custom manifold. And the cost of a larger turbo itself is more than a chip and injectors.
Also, diesels are totally different animals than gassers. You can't just throw a larger turbo on a diesel and expect it to run right and give you bigger power gains. You'd have to add larger injectors and a larger exhaust anyway to make use of the larger turbo.


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (TexasVWdriver)*

Are there certain size injectors and exhaust to coordinate with certain brands of chips?


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giff74* »_Are there certain size injectors and exhaust to coordinate with certain brands of chips?

Automatic has .158mm injectors. Next size up is .184mm.
5 speed has .184mm. Next size up is .205mm.
I'd only go up one size with a chip. You can also go up two sizes with a stock ECU. Automatic - .205mm 5 speed - .216mm
2.5" exhaust is plenty big enough. Stock is either 2" or 2.25", something like that. There are 3" exhausts on the market, but are very expensive and are overkill IMO. The turbo is very small. Even smaller than the K03 in the 1.8T and MK3 TDI. If you install too big of an exhaust you won't have enough back pressure and the turbo could overspool and destroy itself.


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (TexasVWdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasVWdriver* »_
Automatic has .158mm injectors. Next size up is .184mm.
5 speed has .184mm. Next size up is .205mm.
I'd only go up one size with a chip. You can also go up two sizes with a stock ECU. Automatic - .205mm 5 speed - .216mm
2.5" exhaust is plenty big enough. Stock is either 2" or 2.25", something like that. There are 3" exhausts on the market, but are very expensive and are overkill IMO. The turbo is very small. Even smaller than the K03 in the 1.8T and MK3 TDI. If you install too big of an exhaust you won't have enough back pressure and the turbo could overspool and destroy itself.

What chip would you use to do this, and what is a good place to get injectors, something cheaper than going to VW for them?
Thanks


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*

A friend of mine has a A3 TDI







(1998)
He has a A4 engine , A3 turbo, ECU and pump (upgrading to A4 pump 10mm w/ 12mm head soon).








The mods are Upsolute chip, 0.216mm injectors, mufflerrectomy, dawes device, boost bleed.
The thing pulls like hell. It's unbelivable








You can spin the tires in 3rd gear








The A3 clutch/flywheel can hold all those mods... so far








We estimate around 260lb-ft and 135hp








With the 12mm pump, he'll probably be over 300lb-ft and 150hp








And he does about 1000km per tank with all that stuff








With the 12mm, maybe he'll be getting 1100km. (Some people with only the 11mm pump have obtained better fuel mileage)

Chip: Upsolute: http://www.upsolute.com
Injectors/Nozzles: http://www.kermatdi.com


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (giff74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giff74* »_What chip would you use to do this, and what is a good place to get injectors, something cheaper than going to VW for them?

Upsolute, Wett, or SpeedTuning. It's your choice. I have the UP chip myself.
The larger injectors are OEM European injectors.


----------



## genau (May 18, 2003)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (BladesNet)*

Sounds like a mover blades - has your buddy been to the track lately?


----------



## weedeater1 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: How much HP/TQ can a 1.9 TDI make with bolt on mods? (genau)*

Depends on what you mean by 'bolt-on'. If you consider new pistons/rods/crank a 'bolt-on', then 180HP is not out of the question (with upgraded turbo, injectors, chip and oil cooler).


----------

